# Can I salvage "wet" pellets?



## LRRifleman (Oct 29, 2011)

Fortunately, I did not "have" to burn all of my pellets last year, and I had 15 bags left over from 2 tons burnt between mid December and April of last year. Sadly, I did not have a sheltered area to store these pellets, and the bags were exposed to the elements. Of the 15 bags, 8 were slavageable, and 7 were "bloated" from moisture that somehow penetrated the sealed bags. Is there anyway to salvage these pellets, or would they be burnable in a traditional woodstove? Or I am in a situation where these pellets would best be left to disintigrate and the "saw dust" litter the yard and drive?

Thank you in advance for your input!


----------



## JHASS (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear the pellets got wet. I have a friend who does put them in his stove and 
from what I've seen they just smolder not what I would do. For the bloated ones I would 
dispose or them in any way you can. The pellet bags themselves are not water tight they 
have allot of small breather holes in them from the factory. If you have to store them outside 
it is best to try and keep the pallet wrapper as intact as possible and also cover that with a tarp.


----------



## save$ (Oct 29, 2011)

you could try to sift through them to see if any are still intact.  then try them or mix them in with intact pellets.  It really is no mystery how your pellets got wet.  the only part of the pellet bag that is sealed is the seam.  Pellet bag are full of holes to allow for air to escape the bag so they are they stackable at the factory.  Take any empty pellet bag and fill it with water. You will see how badly they leak.  Storing pellets outside has some fans here, but they all will tell you that the bags must remain covered.  Next time you open a pallet of pellets and have to leave them outside, be sure they are stil on the pallet and covered with a full sheet of plastic, tarp etc.


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 30, 2011)

Yep. As states above. The bags have numerous holes in them. Have to be factory wrapped if you are going to have them left in the elements. 15 bags does not take up much space. I keep around 30-40 in a closet in my mudroom (downstairs room is Full) 

After a study that was done by an anonymous person (posted by j-takeman) it shows that pelleets can be left outside. ONLY if left in the factory wrapping and everything is in near perfect condition (i.e.-plastic bag is not torn, forklift driver was competent) 

But in my opinion. Pellets stamd the best chance at survival and keeping the most BTU's (low moisture) if they are kept under a roof (house, garage, shed, barn, carport, lean-to) Only way to ensure the quality of the Pellet)  BUT.. If left outside they must be covered and sealed well.

I personally wouldnt burn them. Especially if they are like sawdust.


----------



## RiddleMasterMorgon (Oct 30, 2011)

Since you were asking how to salvage them:

I use bad pellets to de ice my driveway, they are very good in burning holes into the ice layer (almost like salt - I assume they start wipping up the water), when you walk over them they provide some grip (almost like sand or split) and best of all they 'dissapear' come spring - I would think bloated ones will do kind of the same..

Or you can use them as pet litter...or myabe just as compost for the garden or good carbon source for your composter


----------

